# you HAVE to read this ad



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

oh my gosh guys, i was looking at ads on craigs list for fun and i came across this ad



This goat only says one word....

WOOOOOAAAAAHHHHH

Maybe he knows more words but so far he only sayd WOOOAAAHHHHHH

It's HILARIOUS but when he raped our chicken we thought it was less funny.
He is definately a breeding factory so if you want to breed him to your chickens or hopefully to your females goats that would be more natural!

He's just a little confused!

If you don't have chickens and think a goat that says WOOOOAAAAHHHH is funny then this is the goat for you.

Needs TLC. GOOD HOME ONLY PLEASE ... No freaks!


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

wow, interesting marketing tactics...... :question:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is quite disturbing. . . . :worried:


----------



## QotL (May 27, 2008)

:ROFL: Maybe I just have a twisted sense of humor, but I find that hilarious! Not sure I'd want a chicken-crazy goat, but kudos to the person who grabbed attention with that ad!


Meghan


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow, that was kinda, really stupid, IMO. No offense meant at all QotL. :wink: I just didn't think that was,,,I don't know,,,like appropriate :shrug: It's kinda securing that the goat might not get a great home. I mean, they don't make him sound cute or sweet or flashy or anything. Other than he rapes chickens and makes a funny noise. Who would want to buy that goat other than some weirdo. Not saying, he won't get a good home, but really. It sounds like a child or someone a bit immature wrote that.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

KWFarms - are you calling me a weirdo - LOL! :ROFL: He would fit in perfect at my ranch - everyone has their quirk there - :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: Actually Allison...lol! He may just fit right in your program!!!! Him and Joe...hahahahaha!!! I can see it now!! :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Don't forget my others!!

Gay Boer Buck - Lil' Man
North Idaho Girl - Daisie Mae (under bite, snaggle toothed, etropion eyelid girl)
Fire - my gimped leg girl (who by the way is 99% healed and doing well - just lost movement in the joint)
Ram - who likes to breed goats


:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That craigslist ad is really strange for sure...at least they are being honest,but it sounds like they don't really want to get rid of him to me ...telling something such as breeding a chicken..? :roll: :question: :doh:



> Gay Boer Buck - Lil' Man
> North Idaho Girl - Daisie Mae (under bite, snaggle toothed, etropion eyelid girl)
> Fire - my gimped leg girl (who by the way is 99% healed and doing well - just lost movement in the joint)
> Ram - who likes to breed goats


you see ...just like Allison said....we all have gay bucks.. that isn't a nice act to see either especially in front of company....but a chicken is a little off the wall.... :roll: :doh:

Allison.......I was wondering how fire was......so glad she is doing well.... :hug:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

It's so embarrassing when we have "city people" visiting our goats and two of our does are riding around on each other. . . . so incredibly embarrassing trying to explain to people why they are doing that. . . . especially when they have kids.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> It's so embarrassing when we have "city people" visiting our goats and two of our does are riding around on each other. . . . so incredibly embarrassing trying to explain to people why they are doing that. . . . especially when they have kids.


 I completely know how you feel...  :roll:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh that is for sure - especially when the city kids LIVE with you and a buck is riding a doe right in between you and "finishes" while they are right in between you - she about died. This was her first time in the pen with me and needless to say, has not been back either! :ROFL: :ROFL: 

Or the fat wether that looks preggers and asking when he is due and then he pees..... I tell them he is a wether, "what is that"?? A casterated male - and then they turn red and the kids want to know what that means...... 

You just can't win no matter what.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

:ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL: 
I know it! My goats purposely try to embarrass me every chance they get! I have one paticular buck that as soon as anyone walks up to the fence he immediately tries to prove how much of a "stud" he is by mounting another buck. And I mean he gets down right serious about it and continues doing the deed on this poor buck until you walk away. So when people ask to see the bucks, I warn them first that it will be X-Rated so be prepared. :shocked: It embarrasses me everytime as he puts on quite the show.

As for the ad... I think it is a strange way to advertise a goat for sale, definetly a different kind of approach. :question:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Allison ,,,,,that is pretty funny ... :ROFL: .  ..but ....yes at the same time ....real embarrassing.... :doh: 
It's like...not now.... :doh: Alot of the city kids are illiterate on farm animals .....
Just an example on how illiterate ....I am not saying all.....city people/kids... know nothing about farm life.....
Well there was a pheasant hunters club.....These hunter's came from the city and went pheasant hunting.....they shot..... a so called pheasant ....and showed others there kill and the property owner....they told the owner that "wow I have never seen a pheasant so big"........the owner of the property said" Oh ....no ...you've got to be kidding me....that is my peacock"~! :doh: 
now that was a real bad situation ,with those particular city folks...It happened a very long time ago.  Think about how embarrassed they were.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my gosh - I would be livid if I had a peacock and someone was hunting and didn't know what they were hunting for and shot one of my animals. Those type of people should NEVER be allowed to hunt.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it is one thing to accidentatly mistake one animal for somethign else BUT it is another to see it in person and have NO IDEA that what you shot is NOT what you thought you shot. :hair: people like that need to stay in the "city"


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree....Allison and stacey.....I guess they just wanted to hunt ...and didn't even study what the animal/bird....they were hunting looked like .....that is sad..scary... but true.....  :doh: :help:


----------

